# Fattys - the word is spreading !!!



## teeotee (Aug 26, 2008)

One of the guys i work with came up to me yesterday and asked - What do you know about "fattys". Bear in mind this guy does not own a smoker and is not a member of this forum. He IS a member of the Iowa Outdoors forum and said a lot of guys on there are talking about them. He was asking how they are made, how to cook them ..... could he make one on his gas grill by indirect cooking ...... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 . 

So being the kinda guy i am ... Friday i'll take my ECB to work and cook up a couple for lunch for everyone there.. Will try and get pics.

Just thought people here would like to know the fatty phenom is spreading


----------



## richtee (Aug 26, 2008)

Hmmm guess you'll be the FattyGuy  or something now!  Good on you! *POINTS* for spreading the Fatty and SMF word!


----------



## earache_my_eye (Aug 26, 2008)

Good to hear, Tee.....there are a few of the IO regulars that are frequenting the SMF these days....I've been keeping an eye on the IO forum...some very creative peeps there also!

Fatties Rock!!

L8r,
Eric


----------



## ducksndogs (Aug 28, 2008)

Somebody on IowaOutdoors said Fareway grocery stores in his area were now selling fatties.. the meat manager had seen them on the Internet! Imagine that!! Powerful thing this Internet....


----------



## chef_boy812 (Aug 28, 2008)

We have ground beef on sale at our store this week, maybe I will have to make and sample fatties to help pick up the sales. If you amaze someone, they will buy it everytime.

I have converted the store's BIG JOHN GRILL, into a smoker on several occasions to the amazment of even myself. Necessity is the mutha of all inventions
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Fatties Rule, and make me drool!


----------



## teeotee (Aug 29, 2008)

Ok so today was "take your fatty to work Day". Today's lunch was pork suasage, ham, mushroom and swiss. Fatty #2 was a 1lb ital sausage and 1lb pork sausage stuffed with pepperoni, canadian bacon, pizza blend cheese and pizza seaoning. Served up with Dutch's beans (1st attempt) and some crock pot potatoes (not my idea). Was a good lunch 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Have pics on the camera but no cable. Have our first high school football game tonight so will post pics tomorrow.
Ok so here are the pics from yesterday

Chugging away

On the smoker

Finished and resting

Cooked and slicecd


All the food went down well. Beans were really good, even though i tamed them down on the heat a little. Afterwards was a lot of conversation about " if i made one i'd put in  etc.etc". 
Then the original guy who asked me about Fattys then said he'd heard that a grocery store in Iowa has started making fatties for sale. Guess it had to happen at some time.


----------



## teeotee (Aug 30, 2008)

Forgot to say, this was all smoked with Apple. We fed 10 people and everyone had enough to eat. All in all a good smoke.


----------



## earache_my_eye (Aug 30, 2008)

WTG Tee!.....spreading fatty goodness all around......
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Doing a couple myself today at my li'l bro's house...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





L8r,
Eric


----------



## smokin365 (Sep 1, 2008)

Awesome qview, great job on getting others hooked


----------

